# SAS VS MMA Fighter



## JG123 (Nov 2, 2008)

Im not asking who is the hardest because that would be stupid.., BUT lets say the two was to fight who would your money be on and why? Basically like a pub fight(street fight?)


----------



## Toby7-c (Jul 3, 2011)

SAS


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ha ha actually got me thnking this, SAS for me trained killers..


----------



## Toby7-c (Jul 3, 2011)

There made to take anything, and for longer than a few rounds.


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

OMG really. MMA fighters if its just bare hands.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Pointless question! It's too general!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

in the octagon against the best id say the MMA guy.

sayin that i dont know much about the hand2hand combat training and skills of the SAS. just know theyre topdogs in covert military ops


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

Far too general. What are the rules? If it's standard UFC rules then I would go with the MMA fighter. If it's all out fighting with no rules then I might go for the SAS.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

MMA fighter - Becasue if its a fight then an MMA fighter - its their bread and butter.

Its like saying who would be the best as being HALO dropped behind enemy lines and told to blow up a comms installation in deepest darkest Belize?

Its what they are trained to do.

I love how everyone thinks the SAS are 6ft8 inch Ninjas of the night. Those who served with them will know they are just like me and you but trained differently.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

its down to the rules of engagement .

mma guy barefoot shorts and gloves .

sas guy access to military weaponry .


----------



## JG123 (Nov 2, 2008)

Yeah sorry should of put. Basically a typical pub fight. Obviously never happen but watching some videos today on the SAS un armed combat and it got me thinking


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

MMA SAS are trained to kill people from as far as possible... they use hand to hand combat as less possible. I am even sure they dont even use knives in combat I am sure that is what chris ryan said in one of his books


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Glassback said:


> MMA fighter - Becasue if its a fight then an MMA fighter - its their bread and butter.
> 
> Its like saying who would be the best as being HALO dropped behind enemy lines and told to blow up a comms installation in deepest darkest Belize?
> 
> ...


yeah and they are weidos lol


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

offo said:


> MMA SAS are trained to kill people from as far as possible... they use hand to hand combat as less possible. I am even sure they dont even use knives in combat I am sure that is what chris ryan said in one of his books


Dude I read this and actually wee'd a little.

I think SAS guys are like they are in Call of duty.. they can throw hatchets 45 yards and kill.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

NoodleArms said:


> yeah and they are weidos lol


I second that mate - funny farm fighters. All of them and the boat troop lads are even worse... and they do carry pen knives in their boots lol


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Unarmed combat would play a very small part of a soldiers training as compared to other types of training.As far as the question is concerned then its down to the individual,you might get a SAS bloke who's been the Army boxing champion 5 years in a row and an M.M.A fighter who's stand up game is not that good, so in a pub fight the SAS guy would probably win mainly due to his boxing skills rather than his military training.Having said that there are too many variables to say either way but generally speaking the MMA fighter would win as that is what they train for day in day out.


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

when i was in belize on my sniper course we did a op for 2 weeks and our ds was sas. we go to our rv with him and there was no sign of him. then there was a rustling of the bushs and and here came out riding a horse and wearing a cow boy hat and a trench coat lol, he took his hat off and trench coat and underneath he had his m4 with ugl and pump action shotgun, we was like "does he know something we dont" haha. he sad he had been waiting for us for a week on his own practising his survival skills lol


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

In an octagon with rules I would say the MMA fighter. Glassback was spot on. It all depends really on what rotation the SAS guy's squadron is on. If he's on Close Protection duties or counter terrorism then he's more likely to have recent close quarters training whatever that may be.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

12 gauge said:


> Unarmed combat would play a very small part of a soldiers training as compared to other types of training.As far as the question is concerned then its down to the individual,you might get a SAS bloke who's been the Army boxing champion 5 years in a row and an M.M.A fighter who's stand up game is not that good, so in a pub fight the SAS guy would probably win mainly due to his boxing skills rather than his military training.Having said that there are too many variables to say either way but generally speaking the MMA fighter would win as that is what they train for day in day out.


you said exactly what i was trying to put across!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

NoodleArms said:


> when i was in belize on my sniper course we did a op for 2 weeks and our ds was sas. we go to our rv with him and there was no sign of him. then there was a rustling of the bushs and and here came out riding a horse and wearing a cow boy hat and a trench coat lol, he took his hat off and trench coat and underneath he had his m4 with ugl and pump action shotgun, we was like "does he know something we dont" haha. he sad he had been waiting for us for a week on his own practising his survival skills lol


Noodles you are a top d!ckhead - I was drinking coffee and spat down myself read that.

It was hot and not just hot HOT but SAS Hot. ****er.... but highly amusing.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

I run a small MMA club in Hereford and occasionally have a had few regiment guys come for training over the last few years.

To be honest they are not the best but they are not the worst i have trained. What they do possess though which is very hard to instil in students is the destructive mindset. Its sets them apart, what they lack in skills they make up for in sheer bloody mindedness.

Re. their H2H training, they do do it and from what i understand they train how to take someone out in the nastiest shortest way possible, although as they have told me often enough, "If i don't have my long arms, Ill have my short arms, or my knife."


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

MMA - trained to fight as said.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

JS72 said:


> I run a small MMA club in Hereford and occasionally have a had few regiment guys come for training over the last few years.
> 
> To be honest they are not the best but they are not the worst i have trained. What they do possess though which is very hard to instil in students is the destructive mindset. Its sets them apart, what they lack in skills they make up for in sheer bloody mindedness.
> 
> Re. *their H2H training, they do do it and from what i understand they train how to take someone out in the nastiest shortest way possible, although as they have told me often enough, "If i don't have my long arms, Ill have my short arms, or my knife."*


That's the difference. They're trained in a way that has no rules. I've just had this conversation with my trainer who is a K1 champ and MMA fighter and he said the same, he agreed the two methods of fighting are too different to compare. A great saying on of my Close Protection instructors told me was "I've never lost a fight, but I'm also not proud of how I've won".


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

french foreign legion kick the glue outa the other two no botha


----------



## Dananaman (Jan 2, 2013)

Depends who's got the most mates with them.


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Anyone can be an MMA fighter, there are loads of not so good ones out there admitingly there are a few good oned, however, not anyTom, Dick or Harry can be an SAS soldier, it takes something a bit special a cool headed man who will kill without remorse, my money would be on the SAS chap

Joe


----------



## Hungry (Aug 15, 2011)

Joe1961 said:


> Anyone can be an MMA fighter, there are loads of not so good ones out there admitingly there are a few good oned, however, not anyTom, Dick or Harry can be an SAS soldier, it takes something a bit special a cool headed man who will kill without remorse, my money would be on the SAS chap
> 
> Joe


There is no hand to hand fighting in the SAS entry tests and a tiny percentage of there following training is hand to hand combat. Why does everyone rate the SAS so highly when it comes to hand to hand? Being ex army I've got mates still in the sas (well 2 anyway) and neither are that handy in a pub fight. Now when it comes to running from the cops after - they could win medals!


----------



## Bert Stare (Aug 5, 2011)

there are way too many variables in a street fight but generally mma fighter would win and it wouldn't be pretty, these guys train like 8 hours a day purely for hand 2 hand combat it is their life, whereas fist fighting makes up very little of an sas guy's training. yes an sas guy would beat your average joe with ease but against a guy with thousands of hours of training, sparring and fighting? not gonna happen

google "chuck liddell marines" for a story

and in b4 ppl who think just cause mma guys train within certain rules it somehow makes them useless in a street fight


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

MMA in a fist fight as that is why they are paid thousands to do that. They train everyday in the gym whereas your SAS member trains every day in the killing house firing off live rounds past his friends head to take out the c*nt painted on the wooden board who has a gun to his head.

May i say this thread is ridiculous.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Bruce Lee....no wait, Mike Tyson...


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

DILLZ said:


> May i say this thread is ridiculous.


If that's you in your avatar, then you may say anything you like darling.


----------



## Bert Stare (Aug 5, 2011)

12 gauge said:


> If that's you in your avatar, then you may say anything you like darling.


strong white knight


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Bert Stare said:


> strong white knight


Don't tell me its you in that avatar?


----------



## Bert Stare (Aug 5, 2011)

12 gauge said:


> Don't tell me its you in that avatar?


wat


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

I do get slightly irritated the way that some people elavate the Special Air Service to almost superhuman status.I realise the media has fueled this, since the unforgettable images of them storming the Iranian embassy in 1980.However, the diffrences between the higher echoleons(spelling?) of the armed forces, are marginal at best.Lets not forget Royal Marine Commandos, Paras, and even the humble grunt, as the yanks might say.All have demonstrated over the years,unnerving amounts of valour and ability.Google Cockleshell heroes, or the Paras at Arnheim, who held the bridge for 3 days with little supplies. 100 paras, against 2000 germans.Lets also not forget the SBS service, whos induction criteria is more demanding than the SAS, and you only get one chance to pass, yet most dont even know they exist!

As for predicting the possible outcome of a fight.If it were me, id rather fight a 11 stone SAS man, than a 14 stone MMA guy.In fact id rather take my chances with anyone other than an elite MMA fighter.Being adept in combat doesnt neccessarily mean you can throw a decent punch.


----------



## Hungry (Aug 15, 2011)

essexboy said:


> I do get slightly irritated the way that some people elavate the Special Air Service to almost superhuman status.I realise the media has fueled this, since the unforgettable images of them storming the Iranian embassy in 1980.However, the diffrences between the higher echoleons(spelling?) of the armed forces, are marginal at best.Lets not forget Royal Marine Commandos, Paras, and even the humble grunt, as the yanks might say.All have demonstrated over the years,unnerving amounts of valour and ability.Google Cockleshell heroes, or the Paras at Arnheim, who held the bridge for 3 days with little supplies. 100 paras, against 2000 germans.Lets also not forget the SBS service, whos induction criteria is more demanding than the SAS, and you only get one chance to pass, yet most dont even know they exist!
> 
> As for predicting the possible outcome of a fight.If it were me, id rather fight a 11 stone SAS man, than a 14 stone MMA guy.In fact id rather take my chances with anyone other than an elite MMA fighter.Being adept in combat doesnt neccessarily mean you can throw a decent punch.


Best post of the day ^^^


----------



## watson100 (Aug 13, 2011)

mma fighter such as brock lesnar handsdown against the SAS in a typical pub fight, but apart from that brock wouldnt stand a chance with the way sas are trained


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hungry said:


> There is no hand to hand fighting in the SAS entry tests and a tiny percentage of there following training is hand to hand combat. Why does everyone rate the SAS so highly when it comes to hand to hand? Being ex army I've got mates still in the sas (well 2 anyway) and neither are that handy in a pub fight. Now when it comes to running from the cops after - they could win medals!


Of course their taught hand to hand, I have a mate who is a kook sool won master who teaches it to the forces. Im sure Mr Spor would disagree with your post






Most SAS training will be classified anyway so to claim you know the ins and outs of the service is silly. Like I said not every Tom, Dick, or Harry can get into the SAS, but anyone can be a MMA fighter if they want same as anyone can be a boxer, martial artist luckily most poor fighters realise they dont have what it takes and quit the game, in the SAS your life and others depend on you being able to fight full stop.

Joe


----------



## Hungry (Aug 15, 2011)

Joe1961 said:


> Of course their taught hand to hand, I have a mate who is a kook sool won master who teaches it to the forces. Im sure Mr Spor would disagree with your post
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you seriously trying to tell me that the SAS do more hand to hand combat training than an mma fighter? Really? And you can't believe that all there training is classified. Do you know how many book ex SAS servicemen have written???


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

from what ive been told about the sas from ex forces mates, they are selected more for their intelligence, ability to remain hidden for days on end and their mental fortitude rather than their ability to kick someone ar5e hand to hand so my money would be on an mma fighter in a toe to toe fight and the sas guy in any other kind of confrontation.


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

Bruce Lee would take off from a treadmill. :yawn:


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

Desperadodan said:


> Far too general. What are the rules? If it's standard UFC rules then I would go with the MMA fighter. If it's all out fighting with no rules then I might go for the SAS.


Exactly!!! The SAS will have many lethal moves which are not legal in MMA. Who's to say the Martial artists don't have deadly moves they can't perform in the octogan.


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

A street fight is different to fighting in the octagon, anything goes, both fighters would be deadly, but you gotta be taking the MMA fighter who trains to 'fight', thats all they and thats how they make a living, SAS dont jsut train to fight they are trained to on a more broad scale and they dont spend week after week day after day training to fight 1 on 1 like an MMA fighter does.


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

i train people to fight as a sport and I teach people combatives or the 10 second fight to get themselves out of harms way.I am a licensed boxing trainer and also registered under the British Combat Association , ala Geoff Thompson

The SAS guy will have Combative training, throat strikes, eye gauges, ear rips, palm strikes etc etc , the MMA guy will have Punches, Shin Kicks and some wrestling.

A fight on the street the SAS guy will probably kill the MMA guy, the Fighter wont be ready f0r whats coming his way, probably some throat strikes, 12 to 6 elbows (which are illegal in MMA) some slaps to the ears , in the cage the MMA guy will win if the fight is under the unified rules, which the fighter has trained for. End of !


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

Toby1 said:


> Is there any way we can set this up? All we need is an SAS guy, an MMA guy and a video camera. How hard can it be?


we need 2 chicks, a strap on and a cage ... and a video camera


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

BatemanLondon said:


> we need 2 chicks, a strap on and a cage ... and a video camera


Breda might be able to help us out there


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

barsnack said:


> Breda might be able to help us out there


hahaha good shout bruv


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

SAS as if it was a pub fight they would prob just boot the guy in the bollocks and bite his cheek off where as mma fighter has been trained not to do that so the disapline would stop them. Are we gonna get one of those ****ty computer generated fights at the end like that crappy pointless program on sky !!!!!

Try this then, boxing vs capoeira. the video below will show you that techique, skill and styles come into play and i am sure you will all be astonded with the results


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

essexboy said:


> I do get slightly irritated the way that some people elavate the Special Air Service to almost superhuman status.I realise the media has fueled this, since the unforgettable images of them storming the Iranian embassy in 1980.However, the diffrences between the higher echoleons(spelling?) of the armed forces, are marginal at best.Lets not forget Royal Marine Commandos, Paras, and even the humble grunt, as the yanks might say.All have demonstrated over the years,unnerving amounts of valour and ability.Google Cockleshell heroes, or the Paras at Arnheim, who held the bridge for 3 days with little supplies. 100 paras, against 2000 germans.Lets also not forget the SBS service, whos induction criteria is more demanding than the SAS, and you only get one chance to pass, yet most dont even know they exist!
> 
> As for predicting the possible outcome of a fight.If it were me, id rather fight a 11 stone SAS man, than a 14 stone MMA guy.In fact id rather take my chances with anyone other than an elite MMA fighter*.Being adept in combat doesnt neccessarily mean you can throw a decent punch*.


On the flip side of that though. being trained in mma dosent mean you know how to throw a decent punch. surely a big built sas guy could still plant the nut on you or kick you ball in. Bahhh to technique when it comes down to a pub fight


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

is thats video from 'Never back down'


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

i dont know how hard it is to understand.....pub fight....no weapons!

answer...stand up brawl 1 drops, if its SAS who drops then mma guy kicks him in face....same vice versa......but whilst mma guy on floor he could get the other guy in some choke. cause i know if i was going to get kicked in my face i would try my damn fcukin hardest to drag him to the floor at some point, then i'd just try and choke him out.

but i would prefer it to be 1st guy who drops normally loses....then there is no **** to follow after.

just an old skool fight.......but its not like that now, with glasses and loads of lads kicking sh1t out of someone for nothing.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

barsnack said:


> is thats video from 'Never back down'


Dont know but just looked it up and it appears it is, i though it was real and now i hate it !!!!!! damn


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Dont know but just looked it up and it appears it is, i though it was real and now i hate it !!!!!! damn


its a good clip, yeah its been used several times this clip, one guy few months ago got really annoyed when i pointed out it was from a teen film


----------



## Kermit2 (Sep 24, 2010)

Joe1961 said:


> Of course their taught hand to hand, I have a mate who is a kook sool won master who teaches it to the forces. Im sure Mr Spor would disagree with your post
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So I'm guessing you dont know that Bob Spour was discovered to be a fake when he said he was ex-sas


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

I cant believe the **** I am reading lol

Bas Rutten , he is the only guy to **** up the ****ing SAS

check this out for Bas at his finest

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x46jvr_ufc-bas-rutten-lethal-self-defense_sport

this is probably the best and funniest self defence video I have seen, I have the entire video which is about an hour long. Its class


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

BatemanLondon said:


> I cant believe the **** I am reading lol
> 
> Bas Rutten , he is the only guy to **** up the ****ing SAS
> 
> ...


good point, bas would and has ****ed alot of people up in the past. I actually rate him as in the top 5 fighters ever anlong with rocky marciano, george foreman, royce gracie, bartley gorman.

But you have to admit this thread has more holes in it than the t-shirt i am wearing

age size skill, sucker punch in the bogs from behind and anyone can win. the thing is with bare fist in a pub fight its a punchers chance and the first punch could end the fight. I do love the bas defence.

bang a da bang a da bang, DONT YOU EVER DO THAT !!!!!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

if its a pub fight, then how much have they had to drink, both could be completely intoxicated and there fight could resemble to retards fcuking


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

barsnack said:


> if its a pub fight, then how much have they had to drink, both could be completely intoxicated and there fight could resemble to retards fcuking


whats wrong with that bro, i thought every1 had a bash to retard porn?................ :stuart:


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Kermit2 said:


> So I'm guessing you dont know that Bob Spour was discovered to be a fake when he said he was ex-sas


This is true http://www.militaryforums.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?p=459805


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

barrettmma said:


> whats wrong with that bro, i thought every1 had a bash to retard porn?................ :stuart:


retard porn to me is some of the amaetuer videos you get on redtube of late, theres arms and legs flying everywere, aint good

P.S On Bas, thing that always stood out for me in his videos is his relaxed and joking manner which makes his videos easy to learn and enjoyable, just a shame i forget what he teaches when ive got myself into a fight


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

barsnack said:


> retard porn to me is some of the amaetuer videos you get on redtube of late, theres arms and legs flying everywere, aint good
> 
> P.S On Bas, thing that always stood out for me in his videos is his relaxed and joking manner which makes his videos easy to learn and enjoyable, just a shame i forget what he teaches when ive got myself into a fight


Its simple, bas teaches go to the balls or using something around as a weapon !!!!!


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

mma, but the best would be scott adkins, he is probably the most complete fighter in the world, SAS are tough though, i heard to get to an elite level they sit through rel life hostage situations and get elctro-shock treatment and all sorts, is this true?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Its simple, *bas teaches go to the balls *or using something around as a weapon !!!!!


be like a normal day for you....couldnt resist


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

cuggster said:


> mma, but the best would be scott adkins, he is probably the most complete fighter in the world, SAS are tough though, i heard to get to an elite level they sit through rel life hostage situations and get elctro-shock treatment and all sorts, is this true?


are you for real ? sound like a retarded child ( no offence)

Bas is the man... end of


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

BatemanLondon said:


> are you for real ? sound like a retarded child ( no offence)
> 
> Bas is the man... end of


 ok bas rutten is amazing, but have you seen scott adkins? all of his moves are his own, he doesn't use stunt men or whatever their called, this guy is the shizz


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

BatemanLondon said:


> are you for real ? sound like a retarded child ( *no offence*)
> 
> Bas is the man... end of


That is the funniest comeback after a cuss i have ever seen EVER !!!!!!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

cuggster said:


> ok bas rutten is amazing, but have you seen scott adkins? all of his moves are his own, he doesn't use stunt men or whatever their called, this guy is the shizz


if we goinna use movies, then i suggest Superman would fcuk them all up, or maybe the Whale from Free Willy if the fight was at sea


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

youtube scott adkins, im not using him as a movie charachter, just a genereal mma fighter


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

cuggster said:


> ok bas rutten is amazing, but have you seen scott adkins? all of his moves are his own, he doesn't use stunt men or whatever their called, this guy is the shizz


Are you for real??

Scott Adkins does movie Fu.

Hes an actor mate with no fight record what so ever


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

JS72 said:


> Are you for real??
> 
> Scott Adkins does movie Fu.
> 
> Hes an actor mate with no fight record what so ever


 but the skill the guy posses' is unreal, he might not have a fight record, but i think he could match many mma fighters


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hungry said:


> Are you seriously trying to tell me that the SAS do more hand to hand combat training than an mma fighter? Really? And you can't believe that all there training is classified. Do you know how many book ex SAS servicemen have written???


No mate I am not saying that at all, lol



Kermit2 said:


> So I'm guessing you dont know that Bob Spour was discovered to be a fake when he said he was ex-sas


I did read The Sun tried to expose him as a fake yes. He can still fight though lol lol

The question "SAS VS MMA FIGHTER, WHO WOULD WIN" itself is so silly I cant believe I have allowed myself to get drawn into it lol, it cant be answeared its hypothetical and there are that many factors involved for anyone to really say they know who would win, still we all have opinions and this is a forum open to debate, but, Fcuk me this is winding me up now so I;m staying on the side line and throwing my towel in :lol: :lol: :lol:

Joe


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

cuggster said:


> but the skill the guy posses' is unreal, he might not have a fight record, but i think he could match many mma fighters


muscle memory mate, even if your **** boy scott adkins got a clear shot at my jaw (which he wouldnt) he wouldnt make contact with it , its all 'point' fighting like Karate, he would pull the punch... you are a class troll or a class idiot, the jury is still outside laughing at you, will let you know what they come back with


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

cuggster said:


> but the skill the guy posses' is unreal, he might not have a fight record, but i think he could match many mma fighters


i dont fight or anything but have played competitive sports in a number of different sports, and the one thing they all have in common is the best experience youll get is from actively taking part in a match...all the fancy belts etc mean dick all when he gets rocked in a fight and wont know what to do as hes no experience in fighting....plus the guy was in fecking Holby Ciity


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

BatemanLondon said:


> muscle memory mate, even if your **** boy scott adkins got a clear shot at my jaw (which he wouldnt) he wouldnt make contact with it , its all 'point' fighting like Karate, he would pull the punch... you are a class troll or a class idiot, the jury is still outside laughing at you, will let you know what they come back with


 correct me if im wrong, but we were asked for opinions on this, i dont want to be called a troll, or whatever, its just my opinion on it! oh well, i'll watch the discussion unfold from behind the screen, looks like my views are upsetting people from behind a computer screen..


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

barsnack said:


> i dont fight or anything but have played competitive sports in a number of different sports, and the one thing they all have in common is the best experience youll get is from actively taking part in a match...all the fancy belts etc mean dick all when he gets rocked in a fight and wont know what to do as hes no experience in fighting....plus the guy was in fecking Holby Ciity


 totally agree mate now you have said that


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

MMA obviously if you think about it


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

cuggster said:


> correct me if im wrong, but we were asked for opinions on this, i dont want to be called a troll, or whatever, its just my opinion on it! oh well, i'll watch the discussion unfold from behind the screen, looks like my views are upsetting people from behind a computer screen..


Just looked and theres no one behind my computer screen !!!!


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

LOL hasn't MMA proved the most effective way to win a fight already?!

The initial MMA fights were karate vs. jiu jitsu, wrestling vs. boxing etc...now it's evolved into a fully fledged sport...it's the sport of fighting! So to me, saying an SAS guy would beat a top MMA fighter is tantamount to saying Bruce Lee would beat a top MMA fighter. If it's a regular fight, SAS guy is getting taken down!


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

oh SAS, i was thinking of the sofa people...............lol


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

adlewar said:


> oh SAS, i was thinking of the sofa people...............lol


they would never show up


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

retro-mental said:


> SAS as if it was a pub fight they would prob just boot the guy in the bollocks and bite his cheek off where as mma fighter has been trained not to do that so the disapline would stop them. Are we gonna get one of those ****ty computer generated fights at the end like that crappy pointless program on sky !!!!!
> 
> Try this then, boxing vs capoeira. the video below will show you that techique, skill and styles come into play and i am sure you will all be astonded with the results


Nope.Not astounded at all.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

It is too general.

I mean just bare hands, no bottles, sharp objects etc...

A top MMA are warriors in their own right, just like the SAS.

It's too hard to answer.

A straight cage fight of course not they are unlikely to beat a top MMA fighter.

But don't assume just because you see an MMA fighter using legal techniques in the cage that they do not know ridiculously dangerous hand to hand combat techniques outside of that environment.

SAS guys are going to know some short, sharp really ****ing nasty ****. They are not training to last 5 x 5 mintue rounds. They want to be in and out as swiftly and as quickly as possible by any means neccessary. It would not be in the SAS soldier's best interests NOT to duke it out with a top MMA fighter because their conditioning is supreme.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Try this then, boxing vs capoeira. the video below will show you that techique, skill and styles come into play and i am sure you will all be astonded with the results


Thats off a film isnt it? Pretty sure its off Never Back Down

Aye it is


----------



## Al n (Mar 31, 2011)

I think in a pub fight I'd go for the S.A.S. guy. The MMA man in fairness, would be trained to a fighting peak so he'd have a good chance but on pure instinct, the military man will be thinking of life or death and if provoked would be more than capable of breaking the others neck.

Granted, not all S.A.S. are huge fighting machines but they are proven to be more than capable or else they'd still be in their parent units.


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

SAS


----------



## stl (Apr 12, 2009)

SAS vs Good Streetfighter would be more like it.

in a legit MMA bout you don't have to content with biting,gouging etc

Mindset as well - You are fighting someone who will end your life and not loose a wink of sleep over it.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

why does anyone think the fight ould get that close anyway,mma fighters use leg kicks effectively or could just rely on jab and move


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

essexboy already commented on how the media has publicised the regiments reputation to a whole new level, but in fact our special forces units consists of 3 regiments. SAS, SBS (special boat service) and the SRR (special reconisance regiment). the SBS does have much more demanding expectations in order to join as they undergo the same selection then with another 4 weeks on top of all 3 sectors of training which is specialist diving training. it's funny how the SAS are branded as the worlds most elite special forces regiment when the people who decide this have never even hear about our special boat service. IMO if a more elite regiment had to be chosen for what ever reason it would be the SBS as the specialise in maritime counter terrorism but can also be dropped by parachute.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

if sas were better than mma, surely you would see more in the ufc? its slightly better pay haha


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Joe1961 said:


> Of course their taught hand to hand, I have a mate who is a kook sool won master who teaches it to the forces. Im sure Mr Spor would disagree with your post
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had to laugh at you using the Walt that is Spour. He is a fake I'm afraid. The only Walt worse than him is the Baron Jimm Short!


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

mikep81 said:


> I had to laugh at you using the Walt that is Spour. He is a fake I'm afraid. The only Walt worse than him is the Baron Jimm Short!


Lol fake or not he can still dish a few out Mike, don't you think?

Joe


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Joe1961 said:


> Lol fake or not he can still dish a few out Mike, don't you think?
> 
> Joe


I will admit that he knows enough martial arts to make a good video. But I struggle to take anything I see of him serious after all the walting he has done. His name is notorious along with Jimm Short in my industry and circle of colleagues. A disgrace of a man!


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

mikep81 said:
 

> I will admit that he knows enough martial arts to make a good video. But I struggle to take anything I see of him serious after all the walting he has done. His name is notorious along with Jimm Short in my industry and circle of colleagues. A disgrace of a man!


I'd take the fella seriously Mike, it would be silly not to despite his SAS claims. Jim Short was he another

whos claims were found to be dubious? Sorry I'm not familiar with your industry Mike.

Joe


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

what id the SAS fella trained MMA on the side? :S


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Joe1961 said:


> I'd take the fella seriously Mike, it would be silly not to despite his SAS claims. Jim Short was he another
> 
> whos claims were found to be dubious? Sorry I'm not familiar with your industry Mike.
> 
> Joe


I work in Close Protection and him and Jimm Short both fabricated extensive Military careers to get ahead in the industry. Short went as far as faking Baron titles and deeds! Now some people may think what's the problem, everyone tells little white lies on their CV's, but when your responsible for the protection of another's life you can't bullsh1t about what you have done. A lot of people had vested interests and finances in these two clowns and what they did is dangerous. It happens a lot unfortunately. I was working with a guy last year who claimed he was Irish Ranger and work along side SF regiments. It was all very believable to the point where I recommended him to a company I had worked for. We were both asked to put a team together for a hostile contract and I then found out that this clown had never even been in the Army, he only got as far as the recruitment office! It's nobheads like these that cost lives. I nearly deployed on a hostile contract with him when he'd never touched a firearm before and would have been pretty useless in a contact! That is why I can't take him serious regardless of his apparent martial arts skills, which are supposed to have been tried and tested methods learned and used in the regiment!

I'll search around for the exposure of Jimm Short, it is a good read.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Here you go. If interest have a read of the Baron Jim Short's Uber Walting.

My favourite part is where he claims in 1989 he was training the Spetnaz then a year later he was training the Swedish Anti Spetnaz unit!!

http://www.arrse.co.uk/wiki/The_Baron_of_Castleshort


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

mikep81 said:


> Here you go. If interest have a read of the Baron Jim Short's Uber Walting.
> 
> My favourite part is where he claims in 1989 he was training the Spetnaz then a year later he was training the Swedish Anti Spetnaz unit!!
> 
> http://www.arrse.co.uk/wiki/The_Baron_of_Castleshort


thats pretty ****ed up...


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

BatemanLondon said:


> thats pretty ****ed up...


Yep. He set up and ran a company called the International Bodyguard Association and trained a lot of people. I'm talking a good few thousand blokes including a friend of mine, who now have a sh1t training course run by a complete liar on their CV! I think Jim Short is now facing a massive criminal investigation into what was basically fraud!


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

I dont know a lot about the pair of them to tell you the truth, but looking at his clips I think he would be able to have a decent chance in a fight, if he kept his cool and used the moves he shows in his clips.

I can see what your saying about getting ahead in the industry which was a great opportunity really for many when the SIA took over.

I think it opened the doors(excuse the pun) for a lot of security wannabees to go and make money, recruting, courses, bogus agencys poepl placing inexperience people in places they shouldnt be genrally for a quick buck. While I agree that the security industry needed some regulating, the powers that be didnt think it through thouroughly and left the doors open to unscruplious people who can profiteer, similar really to the way things work in general. I think this may change in the future.

You stay safe pal,

Joe


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Joe1961 said:


> I dont know a lot about the pair of them to tell you the truth, but looking at his clips I think he would be able to have a decent chance in a fight, if he kept his cool and used the moves he shows in his clips.
> 
> I can see what your saying about getting ahead in the industry which was a great opportunity really for many when the SIA took over.
> 
> ...


I agree. I think the idea of the SIA is great. But what fvcked it from the start was when they used people from average training companies to set the criteria. For instance in the Close Protection sector the guys that decided on the SIA curriculum all were involved in some way in training companies, and just looked at it as a way to increase their profits, rather than increasing the professionalism and image of the industry. Specifically in the CP sector the SIA dropped the standard to work. They set sub-standard criteria to pass and now every tom d1ck and harry can get a badge. Then you get guys like the two previous mentioned and it makes it more dangerous for all involved.


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

mikep81 said:


> Yep. He set up and ran a company called the International Bodyguard Association and trained a lot of people. I'm talking a good few thousand blokes including a friend of mine, who now have a sh1t training course run by a complete liar on their CV! I think Jim Short is now facing a massive criminal investigation into what was basically fraud!


that site is mental, this guy "Mike Golden" obviously has some serious issues.

BJJ has the Brazilila Jiu Jitsu Police, much the same, these are guys that check the lineage of every belt and grade given. Because of the UFC BJJ is now very popular and you get a lot of people claiming to be BJJ Black Belts etc., it can take a good 10 years to get a BB in BJJ. its unreal, MMA is now getting like this, the amount of so called 'Fighters' is untrue.

I have seen guys turn up for weigh in's, pose by the cage , walk around with hands wrapped ready to fight. About an hour before the show begins, they have done a runner lol


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

BatemanLondon said:


> that site is mental, this guy "Mike Golden" obviously has some serious issues.
> 
> BJJ has the Brazilila Jiu Jitsu Police, much the same, these are guys that check the lineage of every belt and grade given. Because of the UFC BJJ is now very popular and you get a lot of people claiming to be BJJ Black Belts etc., it can take a good 10 years to get a BB in BJJ. its unreal, MMA is now getting like this, the amount of so called 'Fighters' is untrue.
> 
> I have seen guys turn up for weigh in's, pose by the cage , walk around with hands wrapped ready to fight. About an hour before the show begins, they have done a runner lol


Do you mean the ARRSE sight is mental? Unfortunately you get a lot of guys in the Military and Security circles that claim to have done some amazing things.


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

mikep81 said:


> Do you mean the ARRSE sight is mental? Unfortunately you get a lot of guys in the Military and Security circles that claim to have done some amazing things.


yeah its mental, the bit about uncovering scum is, i think the ARRSe is a massive step forward in how it has uncovered these walters , shame nothing can be done about them though.

SOme of the stories are unreal. I think MMA has taken over in the fact that every **** on there face book is now a 'Cage Fighta !!" So many wannabe tuff ****s in todays society its unreal. No one wants to put in the leg work and train for anything, they think buying an MMA T shirts or having a Para tattoo makes then instantly tuff. If only it was that easy.


----------



## EricTheViking (Nov 23, 2010)

Lol at this thread.

It would be the MMA fighter in pretty much any unarmed encounter (street fight, ring, mat, cage etc) simply because the SAS don't spend time drilling unarmed combat anywhere near as much as a MMA fighter.


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

EricTheViking said:


> Lol at this thread.
> 
> It would be the MMA fighter in pretty much any unarmed encounter (street fight, ring, mat, cage etc) simply because the SAS don't spend time drilling unarmed combat anywhere near as much as a MMA fighter.


street , ring and mat are diffferent ? you cant fight the same on the street as you would in MMA... its Valet Tudo on the street


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

BatemanLondon said:


> street , ring and mat are diffferent ? you cant fight the same on the street as you would in MMA... its *Valet* Tudo on the street


vale bro  hehe

sorry, just had to correct you there


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

hahahaha true , i used it as in the term 'Male Servant' ... got get my car tudo


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

adlewar said:


> oh SAS, i was thinking of the sofa people...............lol


or it could take 6-12 weeks for it to come......probably


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

BatemanLondon said:


> hahahaha true , i used it as in the term 'Male Servant' ... got get my car tudo


PMSL......quick bro


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

This thread is funny, every one gets a bit aggay about backing there unsung hero but everyone on here should know from veiwing or participating that fighting is the most unpredictable sport there is. if it wasent then you would not watch it and there would not be so many upsets like the recent dan henderson and fedor fight. street fights / pub fights are differnet from mma fights.

Theres to many holes in this arguement already and everyone has a punchers chance in a fight. for this to be more realistic i think we need to get some back ground on the dudes fighting.

I think the sas guy is called John..............................


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> This thread is funny, every one gets a bit aggay about backing there unsung hero but everyone on here should know from veiwing or participating that fighting is the most unpredictable sport there is. if it wasent then you would not watch it and there would not be so many upsets like the recent dan henderson and fedor fight. street fights / pub fights are differnet from mma fights.
> 
> Theres to many holes in this arguement already and everyone has a punchers chance in a fight. for this to be more realistic i think we need to get some back ground on the dudes fighting.
> 
> I think the sas guy is called John..............................


I think the MMA guy is called Eduardo 'Anaconda' Lima from Rio (or if you are Brazilian and reading this 'Hio' )


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

i would like to see a MMA v SAS fight, on a Bouncy Castle


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

Fist fight one on one money would be on the MMA fighter.


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

mma fighter obviously

DUHHHHHHHHH

they train in fighting all day everyday

a marine doesnt he trains in all sorts

there is a marine in the ufc, brain stann, hes gone on record saying ufc guys would murk the marines in a straight up fight

stann would also get his **** handed to him by anderson

stann is only doing well now in the ufc because he has learned mma


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

BatemanLondon said:


> I think the MMA guy is called Eduardo 'Anaconda' Lima from Rio (or if you are Brazilian and reading this 'Hio' )


Ahhhh but you dont know my guys second name yet !!!!!

Its john 'slugger' smith, legend says he fought 5 german sheppards back in the early eighties for a dare and killed them all single handed.

Hes 5,10 of stocky build and weighs 16.3 stone aged 36


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Hes a black belt in wing chun, practises tai chi and boxed for the army


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Ahhhh but you dont know my guys second name yet !!!!!
> 
> Its john 'slugger' smith, legend says he fought 5 german sheppards back in the early eighties for a dare and killed them all single handed.
> 
> Hes 5,10 of stocky build and weighs 16.3 stone aged 36


I hate cruelty to animals just to massage their ego.

**** HIM.

If it's true


----------

